# [RISOLTO]pacchetti bloccati per emerge kdm

## crisandbea

Salve, a tutti non riesco a capire perchè se dò un:

```

elpibe ~ # emerge -pv kdm

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/libkonq-3.5.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kicker-3.5.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdesu-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kcminit-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdm-3.5.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.2)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.1  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 23,034 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.2  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.2  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.2  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.0  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -kdexdeltas -xinerama" 22,688 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.2  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.0  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -kdexdeltas -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.2  USE="kdeenablefinal opengl ssl -arts -debug -ieee1394 -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.2  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.2-r1  USE="kdeenablefinal pam -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 45,723 kB

```

 mi da tutti quei blocchi, 

volevo emergere kdm per poter cambiare le varie schermate di login installando i temi di kdm.

qualche suggerimento???

ciauz.

nb:ho cercato già in giro nel forum ma non ho trovato nulla in merito.

----------

## crisandbea

risolto disinstallando il pacchetto kde-base/kdebase-3.5* .

e poi dando un emerge kdm.

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

Forse non ti sei accorto di due cose:

1) kdebase è un ebuild monolitoco che contiene tra le molte altre cose anche kdm quindi non avevi necessità di fare tutto questo visto che era già presente sulla tua macchina

2) tu hai rimosso un pacchetto monolito e installato solo alcuni degli split che lo componevano, questo potrebbe non darti nessun problema oppure potresti scoprire che non hai più konsole,khelpcenter,kicker,kcontrol,kscreensaver e tutti gli altri sw racchiusi nel monolitico

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Forse non ti sei accorto di due cose:
> 
> 1) kdebase è un ebuild monolitoco che contiene tra le molte altre cose anche kdm quindi non avevi necessità di fare tutto questo visto che era già presente sulla tua macchina
> 
> 2) tu hai rimosso un pacchetto monolito e installato solo alcuni degli split che lo componevano, questo potrebbe non darti nessun problema oppure potresti scoprire che non hai più konsole,khelpcenter,kicker,kcontrol,kscreensaver e tutti gli altri sw racchiusi nel monolitico

 

prima di fare ciò ho visto se kdm era installato nella macchina, è la risposta è stata che non lo era. quindi ho provveduto ad installarlo.

per tua informazione alcuni pacchetti che mi hai elencati sono dipendenze di kdm. 

```

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.1  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 23,034 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.2  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.2  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.2  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.0  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -kdexdeltas -xinerama" 22,688 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.2  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.0  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -kdexdeltas -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.2  USE="kdeenablefinal opengl ssl -arts -debug -ieee1394 -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.2  USE="kdeenablefinal -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdm-3.5.2-r1  USE="kdeenablefinal pam -arts -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 0 kB

```

nb: nel caso in cui non avrei disinstallato quel pacchetto che altra soluzione mi consiglia???? 

ciauz e grazie

----------

## Kernel78

Vediamo di fare un po' di chiarezza sfruttando la guida ufficiale sequendo le FAQ li presenti si scopre che da kdebase derivano i seguenti pacchetti

```
kde-base/drkonqi

kde-base/kappfinder

kde-base/kate

kde-base/kcheckpass

kde-base/kcminit

kde-base/kcontrol

kde-base/kdcop

kde-base/kdebase-applnk

kde-base/kdebase-data

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

kde-base/kdebase-l10n

kde-base/kdebase-pics

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde-base/kdebugdialog

kde-base/kdepasswd

kde-base/kdeprint

kde-base/kdesktop

kde-base/kdesu

kde-base/kdialog

kde-base/kdm       <= qui

kde-base/kfind

kde-base/khelpcenter

kde-base/khotkeys

kde-base/kicker

kde-base/klipper

kde-base/kmenuedit

kde-base/knetattach

kde-base/konqueror

kde-base/konsole

kde-base/kpager

kde-base/kpersonalizer

kde-base/kreadconfig

kde-base/kscreensaver

kde-base/ksmserver

kde-base/ksplashml

kde-base/kstart

kde-base/ksysguard

kde-base/ksystraycmd

kde-base/ktip

kde-base/kwin

kde-base/kxkb

kde-base/libkonq

kde-base/nsplugins
```

Come si può facilmente notare kdm è tra questi e se non risultava installato sulla tua macchina si tratta di un'anomalia.

P.S. Prima ho riportato solo alcuni paccheti a titolo esemplificativo senza stare a guardare tutte le dipendenze ma per farti capire che kdm (con tutte le sue dipendenze) è solo un sotto insieme di kdebase e quindi diversi pacchetti risulteranno mancanti.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Vediamo di fare un po' di chiarezza sfruttando la guida ufficiale sequendo le FAQ li presenti si scopre che da kdebase derivano i seguenti pacchetti
> 
> ```
> kde-base/drkonqi
> 
> ...

 

sono d'accordo con te, infatti io volevo capire il perchè non era installato, e se lo provavo ad installare mi dava quei blocchi.

comunque consigli di rimettere su kde-base/kdebase??? o togliere tutto e mettere su kde-meta ????

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> sono d'accordo con te, infatti io volevo capire il perchè non era installato, e se lo provavo ad installare mi dava quei blocchi.
> 
> comunque consigli di rimettere su kde-base/kdebase??? o togliere tutto e mettere su kde-meta ????

 

I blocchi derivano dal fatto che il sistema ti informa che kdm è già installato e fa parte di kdebase.

Mi risulta difficile comprendere come mai tu sostieni che non fosse installato e adesso è un po' complicato cercare di risalire alle cause del problema.

Passando oltre il consiglio che posso darti io è di evitare kde-meta (a meno che tu non sia sicuro di volere tutti i componenti di kde) e di evitare anche di rimettere kdebase.

Guardati la lista dei pacchetti derivati, se sei convinto (ma proprio convinto) che ti servano tutti allora installa kdebase-meta altrimenti installati solo i pacchetti che ti servono.

Almeno questo è quello che ho fatto io quando sono passato da monolitico a split, una bella cernita, una sfoltita e una ripulita  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   sono d'accordo con te, infatti io volevo capire il perchè non era installato, e se lo provavo ad installare mi dava quei blocchi.
> 
> comunque consigli di rimettere su kde-base/kdebase??? o togliere tutto e mettere su kde-meta ???? 
> 
> I blocchi derivano dal fatto che il sistema ti informa che kdm è già installato e fa parte di kdebase.
> ...

 

dico che non era installato perchè, dando un :

```

emerge -s kdm

```

 diceva Not Installed.

ora per avere gli split tolgo tutto ciò che riguarda kde, e dò un emerge kdebase-meta.   dico bene ???

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dico che non era installato perchè, dando un :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Vorrei anche ben vedere ...

ma se tu avessi fatto 

```
# which kdm

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kdm
```

ti saresti accorto che era installato.

Con il comando che davi tu cercavi di vedere se lo split fosse installato cosa impossibile in quanto era presente il monolitoco kdebase e inutile in quanto kdebase includeva già kdm.

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora per avere gli split tolgo tutto ciò che riguarda kde, e dò un emerge kdebase-meta.   dico bene ???
> 
> 

 

Aspetta, non sono sicuro di avere capito cosa vuoi fare.

Se vuoi sostituire tutti i monolitici con gli split ti conviene seguire la guida e dare un'occhiata alla discussione sul forum di diverso tempo addietro.

In ogni modo kdebase-meta installa solo gli split derivanti da kdebase quindi se togli tutto ciò che riguarda kde e installi solo kdebase-meta ti ritrovi quantomeno con un sistema dimagrito  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> dico che non era installato perchè, dando un :
> 
> ```
> ...

  ...ops...    :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> ora per avere gli split tolgo tutto ciò che riguarda kde, e dò un emerge kdebase-meta.   dico bene ???
> ...

  esatto sostituire i monolitici con gli slipt, seguendo la guida ovviamente,   

 *Quote:*   

> ti ritrovi quantomeno con un sistema dimagrito 

 

vediamo se il sistema dimagrisce allora   :Laughing:   :Laughing:      ciauz e grazie

----------

